# Western Saddle Reviews



## DavidB (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My name is David and I am starting a new site where people can add and read western saddle reviews. The one thing I have noticed is that there are not that much information specific information on western saddle, other than what is provided my the seller so I thought it would be a great resource. The site is under construction right now, but obviously it will need a few reviews to get started. If you have time and would like to help, I would appreciate any saddle reviews you could send my way. I have listed the format below. I can assure you that it will not be edited in anyway and I will send you a link to the review once the site is up. Thank you in advance!

First Name:
Type: (reining, cutting, trail, ect.)
Brand:
Model:
The Good:
The Bad:
The Bottom Line:

One a Scale on 1-10 with 10 being Excellent:

Overall Satisfaction: 
Quality: 
Comfort: 
Price:
Durability:


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

there are already sites like this.

Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies!


----------



## DavidB (Feb 22, 2012)

sierrams1123 said:


> there are already sites like this.
> 
> Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies!


True, but the site is unorganized and it is difficult to find reviews for a specific saddle. Plus, most of the reviews are several years old...the vats majority are from 07-09.


----------

